
Border agents threatened to “be dicks” - drewg123
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/man-border-agents-threatened-to-be-dicks-take-my-phone-if-i-didnt-unlock-it/
======
devopsproject
5-10 minutes seems like enough time to do a full system dump. And definitely
enough time to install some malware. Are there any known rootkits or malware
for iPhones that can survive a system wipe?

